# Adding a lean to



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

How hard is it to add a lean to onto a barn? I want open sides, just a roof. Dissent seem hard but I don't know how to tie into the barn. Ideally I'd replace the entire barn roof it's been patched and repatched several times but I don't see me having the funds for that so I'm thinking just get the lean to up for now.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Lag a plate to the side of the barn and use metal tie clips to fasten rafters to the plate the same way you add a deck to a house. All depends on where you place the plate to roofline and headspace at eaves....James


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

If you want the roofs to tie together then pull enough of the barn roof decking off and set the lean to rafters on the wall right next to the roof rafters.

WWW


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

you dont have to have the roofs tie together you can always add the lean off lower than the roof 

its easy to do and around here alot of barns are like that


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

This site has free plans but the picture itself might be enough to get you started:

http://www.barntoolbox.com/lean-to-addition.htm


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

bigmudder77 said:


> you dont have to have the roofs tie together you can always add the lean off lower than the roof
> 
> its easy to do and around here alot of barns are like that


I need it to or itll be to short. I like the look of the barns where the lean to is lower then the roof but my barn isn't tall enough to do it that way and get the clearance that I need.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If I'm hearing you correctly, your existing barn is not tall enough to add a lean-to right under its roof and still be able to walk under it. Well, what you do not want to do is attach a lean-to that is taller than your barn....unless you want to use some flashing and prepare a slant for fall-off (rain, snow, ice). If you decide to go that route you need to make sure the flashing is up under your existing barn roof and runs up that connecting side of your new lean-to. (I believe this would be a worry down the road.)


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

If you have wind in your area, 

it will be just as important to anchor the posts and the rafters to the posts, or it will end up at the neighbors,


----------

